# Knife Review: Ontario Knife Company – Black Bird SK-4



## subwoofer (Apr 15, 2017)

When Paul Scheiter was asked about the name of the Ontario Knife Company Black Bird SK-5, he joked that it was in the hope OKC would consider making different versions. Well here is the second Black Bird, the SK-4, a more compact version of Paul's original design; is it only the first of many?







*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Author's Statement for Transparency and Disclosure
The test sample/s featured in this article have been provided for technical testing and review by the manufacturer. Test samples are retained by the reviewer following publication of the completed review for the purposes of long term testing and product comparisons.

All output figures and test results published in this review are the sole work of the reviewer, and are carried out independently and without bias. Test results are reported as found, with no embellishments or alteration. Though best endeavours are made to maintain the accuracy of test equipment, the accuracy of these results is not guaranteed and is subject to the test equipment functioning correctly.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​



*The Blade and Handle Geometry:*

Most knife specifications have a basic description of the blade geometry, but in this section I will be taking a more detailed look at geometry and balance.






Using a set of gauges and precision measuring equipment including a Vernier protractor, callipers, fixed radius gauges and the unique Arc Master adjustable radius gauge (the one that looks like a crossbow).





These measurements have been tabulated and are presented along with a few reference blades (8" Chef's Knife, 5.5" Santoku and the popular Fällkniven F1).

Key aspects such as the primary bevel angle, grind type, blade depth, blade thickness, length, weight are detailed, along with balance information.

The 'Balance relative to the front of the handle' tells you if the knife will feel front heavy, or if the weight is in your hand (a positive value means the weight is forward of the front of the handle). The 'Balance relative to the centre of the handle' indicates how close to a 'neutral balance' the knife has in the hand.

In the case of full convex grinds the approximate centre of the grind is used for the primary bevel angle estimate.

THERE IS MORE - For the Detailed Measurements, please go to the Exclusive Content at Tactical Reviews , but remember to return to this forum to discuss the review.


The blade is made from 154CM steel.


*Explained by the Maker:*
_The reasons for certain design choices may not be clear when simply looking at an object, so this section is intended to give an insight into the thinking behind a design by speaking to the designer themselves._

_Unfortunately I can’t always get time with the designer so will use this section to include relevant information about the knife and its designer._

The design principles of the SK-4 are generally the same as they were for the larger SK-5, so I shall refer readers to the SK-5 review for further information:
Ontario Knife Company Black Bird SK-5 Review


*A few more details:*

The Black Bird SK-4 arrives in a cardboard box with lift off lid.






The knife and sheath are packed separately, with the knife wrapped in a plastic bag.






There is a thin cardboard sheath over the blade.






With all packaging removed we get to see the SK-4 and its sheath.






Bare-bones simplicity, the SK-4's blade is a shorter version of the SK-5 blade.






While we are looking at the blade, this is a close-up of the blade tip with factory edge.






Though the design is simply, I'm glad to see it does have a choil.






The G10 handle slabs are secured with three hex bolts.






A nicely formed lanyard hole is included.






Incorporated into the beautifully simple design is a sharp edged spine for striking sparks from ferro-rods.






A guard stands just proud of the handle to help protect your fingers from slipping forwards.






That sharp spark-striking edge runs the entire length of the spine.






In keeping with the design principles, the handle lines are very simple, but importantly all edges are nicely rounded.






Taking a closer look at the rounding of the G10 handles.






THERE IS MORE - For the Extended Version of this section, please go to the Exclusive Content at Tactical Reviews , but remember to return to this forum to discuss the review.




*What it is like to use?*

I have been looking forward to this since I heard the SK-4 was being made. For the sharp eyed amongst you, you may have noticed the blade has no markings on it at all, as this is a pre-production sample (but is exactly as the production version will be), so I've had it a little while to give it plenty of use.

The SK-5 has turned out to be one of my favourite trail knives. It is my go-to when it comes to grabbing a medium fixed blade, but not any longer. Now I might equally go for the SK-4.
The 1" shorter blade and 1" shorter handle gives you a saving of 2". Doesn't sound that much, but the effect is significant. 





Where I couldn't just throw the SK-5 into a pocket, the SK-4 is small enough to fit fully inside most coat pockets, making the choice between taking a folder or a fixed blade easier. Despite the smaller dimensions the SK-4 is a very capable knife, much more so than almost any folder. (For heavier work, I'd still go with the SK-5.)





If you are used to large knives, the SK-4 can initially seem a bit too small for anything other than light tasks.






Take up a power grip on the SK-4 and you realise you can apply a lot of force into the cuts. Though the handle doesn't protrude from your fist, the rounded butt of the handle allows it to press into you hand very comfortably and not give you any hotspots while you work with it. The amount of blade available is plenty, even for pretty heavy work, so all you lose with the shorter blade is the ability to chop, and a limitation on the size of wood you can split by batoning.





THERE IS MORE - For the Extended Version of this section, please go to the Exclusive Content at Tactical Reviews , but remember to return to this forum to discuss the review.




*Review Summary*

The views expressed in this summary table are from the point of view of the reviewer’s personal use. I am not a member of the armed forces and cannot comment on its use beyond a cutting tool or field/hunting knife.

Something that might be a ‘pro’ for one user can be a ‘con’ for another, so the comments are categorised based on my requirements. You should consider all points and if they could be beneficial to you.


*_______________________________________________**_______________________________________________**Things I like**What doesn't work so well for me**_______________________________________________**_______________________________________________*Compact and capable fixed blade.Sheath retaining strap not ideally placed, and marks the handle.Edge geometry makes this a great slicer.Handle can feel a bit blocky.Well rounded handle avoids hot-spots.154CM can be hard work to sharpen.Spine is great for striking sparks from ferro-rods.Minimalist yet functional design.




(Moderators, there is a reciprocal link at the end of every review on Tactical Reviews)


----------



## Batou00159 (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice review


----------

